# New all-solid sulfur-based battery outperforms lithium-ion technology



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

At a lower voltage but higher current.
(Meaning more cells to get the same voltage.)

The higher energy density is nice though.

AND it has a lithium anode,
(meaning it now needs 1000% more lithium than a LiPo4 cell
which uses a trace amount by comparison.)

Yes we mine sulfur in the USA, but almost all of our Lithium mines are EPA shut down.

It all boils down to China stealing our work and manufacturing the cells to sell back to us to maintain their stranglehold.

Miz


----------



## dauphine (Jun 3, 2013)

mizlplix said:


> At a lower voltage but higher current.
> (Meaning more cells to get the same voltage.)
> 
> The higher energy density is nice though.
> ...


China isn't strangling us. Were doing it to ourselves. The world is a competitive place, we are all predators (our eyes are in the front of our heads, not on the sides. Check it out) We need to adopt systems that control and safely promote our predation instincts which are hard wired in. Oh wait there is a system: Democratically controlled Capitalism. The Chinese to their credit are going great guns at it even under a communistic (supposedly) system. 
We on the other hand have developed the traits of prey animals because we have been seduced into thinking it's a better way to live. As you said above "Yes we mine sulfur in the USA, but almost all of our Lithium mines are EPA shut down." That is not China's fault. Instead of aggressively competing our only remaining defense is the defense of all prey animals and that is to "run".


----------



## dauphine (Jun 3, 2013)

Zappo said:


> http://phys.org/news/2013-06-all-solid-sulfur-based-battery-outperforms-lithium-ion.html
> 
> This could be very cool.


I read that article and it looks very possible it's a real breakthrough. I like how they described it as more of a troubleshooting thing than a new invention so to speak. Good old fashioned grunt work of working your way through the problem.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Also, I did not get from the article that these batteries require more Lithium than traditional LiIon batteries. I believe the amount of Lithium used in the electrode (only one of them) might be plating or nano deposited - if so, it could actually require less lithium.

The tone of the article seemed to suggest it was mostly sulfur, inferring lower total cost. But, even if it uses the same amount of lithium it is still returning 4x the amount of storage for the same lithium.


----------

